

Successful Entrepreneurs Know Less Than You Think - dpapathanasiou
http://successfromthenest.com/content/successful-entrepreneurs-know-less-than-you-think/

======
dpapathanasiou
Be sure to read the tea pouring anecdote:
[http://successfromthenest.com/content/successful-
entrepreneu...](http://successfromthenest.com/content/successful-
entrepreneurs-know-less-than-you-think/#more-188)

